# Phragmipedium Andean Tears



## Erythrone (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the 2nd bloom this year (the firt was ugly). It is the 4 th bloom since the plant began to bloom last year . That fower is still changing a lot every day









5th bloom is coming....






and another spike is coming too.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 12, 2012)

Very unique and pretty. Looks exactly like you'd expect.


----------



## Trimorph (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice!
Do you also have a picture of the whole plant?
Would interest me a lot which size it has.

Best regards,
Trimorph


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2012)

I love that pouch, and the pink color.

(wallisii x kovachii)


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pink color!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2012)

I like it, and good growing!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice. I'd be happy with it! Thanx for sharing; again.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2012)

Great plant!!!! Jean


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 13, 2012)

A beauty!


----------



## Trimorph (Feb 13, 2012)

Great growing!!!

Thanks for the picture!


Trimorph


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2012)

a great improve congrats


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice and a well growen plant


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody. 

I must say that I really like the blooming this year. It was interesting last year but not as "pretty".

I will take other pictures later when the bloom will stop changing at every glance... And there is the other bud that will be interesting too.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice and great flower!


----------

